# Scandinavian Maple hardwood



## bryce (Apr 1, 2014)

What do you think about his stuff?   I got deal set up for 6 boxes.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks good, but what are you really asking?


----------



## Chris (Apr 1, 2014)

I think he is showing off?


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## bryce (Apr 2, 2014)

I just never heard of it before, looks like maybe made in China...?


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 2, 2014)

Scandinavian hardwood made in China? Sounds funny to my ear. Is it a natural wood product or a manufactured board?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 2, 2014)

Read the box, it will tell you where it is made


----------



## nealtw (Apr 2, 2014)

It seems it is a product of B.C. Canada.
http://www.factorykelowna.com/about-the-factory/


----------



## bryce (Apr 6, 2014)

It took over a hour to drive to their place in Caledonia hills, but it was worth it. This is some class-a stuff.  I think i got a deal [email protected] sq. ft. I imaging $8 a ft might not be unreasonable for people with million dollar homes.   There is iso bar code but no indication of where it is made. Scandinavian maple from BC... okay...sure.

I'm finishing the loft sleeping area that is about 120 sp ft and shaped like a 'F' so lots of edges.
I think it is better finish the edges like this:





Better than quarter round and easier? What kind of stain would you recommend or leave it natural? 
I plan to the wood on some of stair steps as well. I was going to use this?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 6, 2014)

Why not just go for pre-finished stair nosing.


----------



## bryce (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Neil, ya well the good stuff is like $60 @ 4ft, The guy put some cheap particle board treads on there before, it is already buckling. For what i can tell the nosing is nothing really special, half moon doweling glued and finished. Not worth it for me.

Does nosing really prevent tripping? Maybe it causes tripping too? 

I think carpet or cork are better general solutions for bedroom stairs because they don't slip so much. If you get a nice wood stair case, then you'll need small carpet mats attached to each tread or risk breaking your neck, good grief!


----------



## nealtw (Apr 7, 2014)

I like carpet on stairs myself, I did find this http://www.hardwood-lumber.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=30


----------



## bryce (May 1, 2014)

I'm thinking to use this nosing. 

My question is how do i attach it? Will glue possible be good enough? no.
 Screws with pilot holes and glue?  Nails. The pine is $15 and oak is $20,  i guess the oak is worth the extra? Or will it just crack in a year ? Metal would not look that bad, maybe wiser?

The first pic is the stair, the other two are more just trim. Am i crazy to think it will stay on a stair edge? Looks nice anyways.


----------



## nealtw (May 2, 2014)

For the top, I would use a real nose to match your wood and for the treads I would by treads


----------



## bryce (May 4, 2014)

I like they way he does it here at the streakhouse.

/watch?v=UYiZgyRarxY


----------



## nealtw (May 4, 2014)

I have seen it done like that, not great to walk on but have at it.


----------



## bryce (Jun 26, 2014)

here it is, at long last. Only needed to do it over 2 times rather my usual 4 times...


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice space. Interesting layout. What are you going to use it for?


----------



## bryce (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks SS.

I sleep up there. It is nice with the windows on both sides. That platform on the right is just wide enough for a queen size bed.


----------

